# Table saw sled build



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

Here is a new sled I made over the weekend. The point of this was to be able to safely cut smaller pieces on the table saw. I generally copied Jim Brown's design, found here: http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/jigcontestgallery.html

I've not used the clamps in his design, but they looked like they might be fussy dealing with different thicknesses of materials. I prefer a screw-down clamp. Having some sort of clamp was essential.

I know you're thinking, 'Man, that is one fancy looking custom clamp - I bet that's expensive'.... But, no sir, that's just a broken c-clamp that I cut up. I routed an area in the base to accommodate the t-shaped end, so that it is now completely trapped. 

The clamp works pretty well from about 1/4"-1" thick workpieces. It angles up quite a bit if you try to stick a 2X4 in there, and isn't very solid at that angle either. I could make a different clamp for thicker wood that should fit on this sled, but that wasn't exactly the point.

I like the clamp, though, as it holds the workpiece very well. You can't even rock the workpiece if you try.

I've got a project coming up where I need to cut some smaller pieces, so I'll give it a full test then.


----------

